# Plan B Spawn, Orange Copper CT X Orange Grizzle CT



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

So, since the first spawn did not work out, went to Plan B, er, actually Plan E, as this was my fifth priority spawn, in all my best-laid-plans.

Where my DT X HM pair were like Sheldon and Amy on BBT, this pair are like bunny rabbits.

Seriously, less than ten minutes together, and she's dropping eggs. 

Now, whether we'll get actual fertilized eggs or not remains to be seen as he can't quite figure out how to wrap her, but he's making valiant efforts and the two are quite focused on their task.

My crappy camera does not begin to do justice to this imported boy. He is copper and white on his body, has marbled to solid copper and back to this pattern, in just a few short weeks, really fun fish. (Oh, and his tail damage is from where he jumped a divider and had a small rumble with his neighbor a couple weeks ago--he now has an extra barrier to keep him out of trouble.)



Breeder's pic of him--he's changed a lot:



Breeder's pic of her:



My bad pic of her:



You can see she's pretty eggy in this one: 



The two at first intro:



Right after that one, they went back into the bushes and got busy.

Never thought I'd do CTs first, but hey, gotta work with whoever Mother Nature says is ready.

The bonus is the next spawn will be either HMPK or HM for sure, and I may be able to combine the two spawns in the same grow-out, not to be counting my chickens before they are hatched, or even before the eggs are laid...:-D


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

Hope this one works out!


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Pretty! Can't wait to see babies.


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

That's a LOT of eggs..... lol


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

Yeah, her extreme egginess is part of why I said, WTH and threw those two in together.

Appreciate the well-wishes for the spawn, folks. I know there aren't as many CT fans as of other types, but with unusual colors and nice clean, consistent rays in the finnage, I'm hoping there will be people interested in these babies.

My second choice pair was Lenny and a red/multi female, but girlfish suddenly looked just "not ready" to me, despite the fact I feed them all, daily, pretty much the same way you'd feed to condition for spawning.

Lenny:



So many choices, so few extra tanks...


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Lovely pair. Look forward to (potentially) seeing what they throw.


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Lovely pair. Look forward to (potentially) seeing what they throw.


Thank you! Looks good so far, been trying to leave them in peace and not hover and disturb them.

But he's now really enlarging his bubble nest. Still no eggs in it, but I figure they'll get the hang of things, soon, hopefully.

The other pair was a no-go. Darwinism in action :lol:


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah it's hard not to hover around. My wilds are used to me half-blinding them with the torch when I spy on them. 

Virgin pairs are so awkward. It's almost embarrassing to watch. Hopefully they get the hang of it.


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Yeah it's hard not to hover around. My wilds are used to me half-blinding them with the torch when I spy on them.
> 
> Virgin pairs are so awkward. It's almost embarrassing to watch. Hopefully they get the hang of it.


LOL, I was totally forcing a non-fish-person friend of mine to listen to the Spawn Saga on the phone earlier this evening.

She finally "got it" when I told her they were like two sixteen year old virgins in the backseat of a car.


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

AukWord said:


> LOL, I was totally forcing a non-fish-person friend of mine to listen to the Spawn Saga on the phone earlier this evening.
> 
> She finally "got it" when I told her they were like two sixteen year old virgins in the backseat of a car.



The sad part to this?? My first thought was, "there are 16 year olds who are still virgins???"....


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

FinnDublynn said:


> The sad part to this?? My first thought was, "there are 16 year olds who are still virgins???"....


Sad but true. I found myself wanting to downgrade that to fourteen year olds or even thirteen year olds, but as far as I know, they aren't getting driver's licenses quite that young, yet.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, I've never seen an orange grizzle! I hope they get some fertilized eggs out of it!


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm a big fan of orange grizzle.

I have an orange grizzle VT male, too, been looking for a gal for him for a while now. Probably won't have one to try for a couple more months, though.

No eggs yet.

Patience=not my strong suit.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Beautiful fish! Good luck with your spawn and fry. How can you tell if eggs will be fertile or not? Does it have to do more with the wrap?


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

themamaj said:


> Beautiful fish! Good luck with your spawn and fry. How can you tell if eggs will be fertile or not? Does it have to do more with the wrap?


Small number of eggs in small nest. Dad is tending them assiduously. He was chasing Mom off the nest when I got home from work, and so I removed her. Suspect she gobbled some of them, or perhaps this small number is just all they managed. Awkward virgins and all that.

I'm actually happy. A huge number of eggs was going to be overwhelming to me.

And again, they may not even hatch.

themamaj, I will let you know when they hatch,  or not. ;-)


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

AukWord said:


> Small number of eggs in small nest. Dad is tending them assiduously. He was chasing Mom off the nest when I got home from work, and so I removed her. Suspect she gobbled some of them, or perhaps this small number is just all they managed. Awkward virgins and all that.
> 
> I'm actually happy. A huge number of eggs was going to be overwhelming to me.
> 
> ...


Thanks would love to hear! Trying to learn about breading. I'm sure there are great variations in each spawn but what is average # of eggs to expect with a good spawn? How many typically survive as fry? Is there a typical % to perdict with?


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

AukWord said:


> Sad but true. I found myself wanting to downgrade that to fourteen year olds or even thirteen year olds, but as far as I know, they aren't getting driver's licenses quite that young, yet.


Actually, in Rural areas you can get it as young as 12 in some situations, like the nearest bus stop being 5+ miles from the house, or other things. but yeah... on average, it doens't happen lol


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

Came home from work today to no eggs left, and torn up mess of a nest. Daddy's belly suspiciously plump. Sigh.


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

Awww... I'm sorry.


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Aw darn! Just can't get a break, huh? I'm sorry.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Oh no. So sorry


----------



## Ganggreenkhan (Jul 15, 2015)

OMG you've got a "merica Fish


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

Ganggreenkhan said:


> OMG you've got a "merica Fish


Who the koi pattern boy?

Because I've got a boy way more "merican" than that one:


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

'murica!


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

Yes, more properly spelled with that "u."


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

lol... i Wasn't trying to correct. I was just joining in lol


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

Oh, I knew already ;-)

But, don't you just kinda wanna fly that boy from a flagpole, for Memorial Day and the 4th?


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

Honestly? No... It's fun at moments, but quite frankly, sometimes I feel like all it does it perpetrate the idea that American's are fat and stupid. When it's used in the joking manner, like now, etc, it's one thing. But when celebrating the Country, it's a little disrespectful. Maybe that's just the military childhood I had... but any other time, I think I would!!! lol!!


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

I tend to use it with sick black humor, when I feel someone is being stupidly, blindly faithful to some dumb delusion that we cannot make mistakes here in America, that we have no room for improvement, and that if you disagree with those notions, you ought to jump in the ocean and start paddling.

Jingoism, in other words. Do not like.

But, in this thread, I think it's just all in good fun, because of my patriotic-coloring on my boyz.


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

Indeed. Which is why I had fun with it, too lol. But like I said, Memorial day and the 4th? nah. not for me. lol


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh, no! With the eggs. Better luck next time.


----------



## Ganggreenkhan (Jul 15, 2015)

AukWord said:


> Who the koi pattern boy?
> 
> Because I've got a boy way more "merican" than that one:


Yep dats a 'merica fish


----------

